# Do you speak any foreign languages?



## de l'eau salée

Yeah  Do you?

Me,
Yo hablo espanol. (In my 4th year, I'm not totally fluent, but I can carry a conversation)
Je parle un peu de francais. (In my 2nd year, I can have a very limited conversation)
and I'm learning Portuguese  (I can't have a conversation at all, but I'm learning on my own, so it'll be a long run)


----------



## DayLightSun

I speak Spanish my parents are Guatemalen.


----------



## Happy

English, Tagalog, and Spanish.


----------



## Nightriser

Lance said:


> English, Tagalog, and Spanish.


My sister speaks the same languages, although she speaks Spanish less fluently, I think. 

I've had plenty of exposure to French, from early childhood. I am more fluent in French than any other foreign language. I'm currently taking Japanese and Arabic. (NEVER take two foreign languages at the same time. I'm lucky that I haven't slipped up yet.) Though I'm in intermediate Arabic, I know less of it than Japanese (beginning), because we're going very quickly in Japanese and very slowly in Arabic. The thing is, it's easier to think in Arabic. Japanese syntax is very different from English syntax, while Arabic is much more similar. 

That's not counting all the other languages I've attempted teaching myself. :crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Irish, English, French, Scottish Gaelic, a little latin and phrases from others.


----------



## dritalin

Lance said:


> English, Tagalog, and Spanish.


That's a strange set of languages. Why?


----------



## de l'eau salée

We should have a spanish speaking thread 

Quie querrian participar? 

and we could have a French one too  I think that'd cover everyone.

Are all of you guys fluent in the languages?


and Nephilim, that's so cool that you can speak Irish and Scottish Gaelic! I thought they would be the same thing though. Are they similar? Where'd ya learn to speak it?


----------



## lunniey

i speak English (that's a foreign language for me actually) << not so fluently
Bahasa this is my true language,,,
Japanase << what i'm learning now..demo, nihongo ga totemo muzukashii >,<


----------



## Ogion

The two (Irish Gaelic and scottish Gaelic) are related. To be correct, Scottish Gaelic stems from Irish.

My languages:
When you mean by speaking speaking fluently, then there are English and German (native tongue). Somewhat less fluent in Spanish (and French). When talking of understanding (slowly spoken or written) most romanic languages i do understand somewhat, i did begin to learn celtic languages as well (Irish and Welsh mainly...and Old Irish:crazy::angry but i am nowhere near a good understanding.

Esperanto is a cool language, very apt  (The grammar you can learn in an afternoon, really. The vocabular consists of stems where put endings to it) Very easy to learn (for Europeans/romanic and germanic language natives at least), very apt and flexible.

Ogion

EDIT: Uhm, why did 3 people vote for "0 languages"??


----------



## Nightriser

dritalin said:


> That's a strange set of languages. Why?


That's pretty standard for Filipinos, I'm pretty sure. 



Ogion said:


> Uhm, why did 3 people vote for "0 languages"??


This asks about _foreign_ languages.


----------



## Ogion

Ah, ok well...Should have read the title more clearly :crazy:

Ogion


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I know a bit:
A donde esta la planta, mi amigo, del sol? - Where is the plant my friend of the sun? (Mexican)
Kai - Food (Maori)
Bonjour - Hello (French)
Ni hao ma - a greeting (Mandarin)
Ka pai - Good on you or good, it's something along those lines, but it doesn't have a concrete meaning (Maori)
Kia ora - a greeting (Maori)
Throw another shrimp on the barbie - yeah...BBQ!!!! (Australian)

I know some more, but I can't think of much at the moment


----------



## Schwarz

I've taken 2 semesters of Spanish and a quarter of Chinese, and independently I've tried to learn Persian, Hindi, Polish, and Portuguese, and made really abortive attempts at Slovak, Bengali, and Russian. I'm probably best at Spanish and Portuguese, but I'm nowhere near fluency in any of them.


----------



## slowriot

I speak/understand some languages other than english. Like swedish, norwegian (which really I because they are so close to danish) and I understand most german, Im not so good at speaking it. 

Wish I could speak some more


----------



## Nightriser

lunniey said:


> i speak English (that's a foreign language for me actually) << not so fluently
> Bahasa this is my true language,,,
> Japanase << what i'm learning now..demo, nihongo ga totemo muzukashii >,<


Hai, nihongo ga muzukashii desu. Kanji ga suki jaarimasen, demo hiragana ga suki desu. 

Tatakallamin al-loghat al-'arabiya?


----------



## de l'eau salée

slowriot said:


> I speak/understand some languages other than english. Like swedish, norwegian (which really I because they are so close to danish) and I understand most german, Im not so good at speaking it.
> 
> Wish I could speak some more


oh that's really cool  i'd love to learn any of those languages?
where'd you learn swedish and norwegian?


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Bits and pieces of languages. Italian, Spanish, Japanese, Korean.
But I really could not carry on a conversation with anyone speaking one of these languages. When my English-speaking Korean friends are talking amongst themselves (in Korean) I can sometimes understand them. Not the words, but the intentions which surpass language. Maybe it's my N......


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> Bits and pieces of languages. Italian, Spanish, Japanese, Korean.
> But I really could not carry on a conversation with anyone speaking one of these languages. When my English-speaking Korean friends are talking amongst themselves (in Korean) I can sometimes understand them. Not the words, but the intentions which surpass language. Maybe it's my N......


Can you write in hangul? Hiragana? 

Then you're watching their non-verbal cues? Like intonation, gestures, eye contact, etc?


----------



## Zulban

I've got french down pat from living in Quebec really my whole life. I am wondering, for that poll, what exactly constitutes speaking a languag? If that many people were actually fluent in that many languages I would be really impressed with this forum


----------



## de l'eau salée

Zulban said:


> I've got french down pat from living in Quebec really my whole life. I am wondering, for that poll, what exactly constitutes speaking a languag? If that many people were actually fluent in that many languages I would be really impressed with this forum


I originally had it mean fluently, but I don't think that really is what people are putting down, so yeah 

Tu veux parler un peu en francais? Je voudrais de l'aide pour francias, hehe


----------



## SupaKawaii

Irish, English, French and Japanese. Not too good at any of them, mind you! :laughing:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Where you from SuperKawaii


----------



## CAPU

Selvagem said:


> We should have a spanish speaking thread
> 
> Quie querrian participar?
> 
> and we could have a French one too  I think that'd cover everyone.
> 
> Are all of you guys fluent in the languages?
> 
> 
> and Nephilim, that's so cool that you can speak Irish and Scottish Gaelic! I thought they would be the same thing though. Are they similar? Where'd ya learn to speak it?


 yes i agree . deberiamos


----------



## Nightriser

Do you all want separate threads for each language? One for Spanish, one for French, one for Japanese, one for Celtic, etc? Or do you just want to continue all that in this thread?


----------



## snail

I wish I knew how to write in Chinese. I think it's pretty, and while I recognize the meanings of a few of the more popular characters, I have no idea how to pronounce them.


----------



## SupaKawaii

Cork! Well, originally from Blarney, but I live in the city now.


----------



## lunniey

SupaKawaii said:


> Irish, English, French and Japanese. Not too good at any of them, mind you! :laughing:


Yatta!! u can speak Japanese too!! ^^
Oshiete kurete kudasai .. :0


----------



## Schwarz

snail said:


> I wish I knew how to write in Chinese. I think it's pretty, and while I recognize the meanings of a few of the more popular characters, I have no idea how to pronounce them.


Chinese is really fun, actually, if you can get used to the tones. And I like how the writing looks, although I'm still pretty bad at actually writing in it.
What Chinese characters do you know/recognize?


----------



## snail

Peace, love, dragon, happiness, patience, and other common symbols for people to get as tattoos or wear on their clothing.


----------



## prufrok

I speak Italian. I lived in Italy for a year, so I got pretty good. If I had the money, I would bum around Europe for the next couple of years, learning French, Spanish, and German. (I'd love to stay in England, Scotland and Ireland too, but not for linguistic purposes.)


----------



## Nightriser

Anyone who wants to practice or learn Japanese, I've created a social group, Nihongo. I look forward to seeing y'all there.


----------



## εmptε

I was trying to learn Japanese. I learned its not really a language you want to start with if you have little time for learning it.


----------



## Nightriser

Nor are Russian or Farsi. And DO NOT take two languages at once. 
If you want, though, you can still drop by.


----------



## Happy

I just joined. Teach me some Japanese please.roud:


----------



## CJay3113

I only speak English fluently. My second language, which still need improvement, is Sign Language (I love signing the best). I also know some Japanese, Russian, and Spanish.


----------



## mcgooglian

I can speak basic French and German


----------



## Zaria

Next to English, I speak the following languages:

Dutch (my mother tongue)
French (I studied in Paris for a while)
German (I grew up close to the German border)

My passive knowledge of French and German is really good, speaking these two is a bit harder. Especially the German, which is weird because it's more similar to Dutch than French is.

I would love to learn Russian. Or Norwegian. Or Spanish.
Oh God, there I go again...:tongue:


----------



## CJay3113

That's awesome Zaria. Out of all of the languages I'm learning, I find Dutch to be the hardest for me.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I want to learn Dutch! Can you teach me, Zaria?


----------



## slightlybatty

je ne sais pas


----------



## Zaria

Silhouetree said:


> I want to learn Dutch! Can you teach me, Zaria?


Sure, why not. :happy:
You can't do very much with it around the world, but oh well... maybe that makes it even more interesting.


----------



## angularvelocity

English!!!

And I can understand quite a bit of Chinese(cantonese) - but speaking is more difficult for me.

I took 3 years of Spanish and T.A.ed for two years in high school.

And I'm now taking German!!!!  (love German the most) <3 <3 <3


----------



## BehindSmile

I took two years of Spanish. it didn't do much.


----------



## cat lover

Like Zaria, I speak English, Dutch and German (and Afrikaans, though not so fluently). All are closely related Germanic languages and when I am tired I can mix them. My next goal is to learnSpanish. I tried French but there was no emotional attachment


----------



## angularvelocity

cat lover said:


> Like Zaria, I speak English, Dutch and German (and Afrikaans, though not so fluently). All are closely related Germanic languages and when I am tired I can mix them. My next goal is to learnSpanish. I tried French but there was no emotional attachment


Teach me german please!!!!!!!!!!! :crazy:

ich mag Deutsch!!!!!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I speak 2 foreighn languages and 1 native language.
I speak english natively.
I learned 1337 speak and Latin. I'm in the fourth year of studying Latin.
1 4m 50 1337, 7h47 1z y I p07t h3r3.
Ego sum tantum magnum ut hic venerem.


----------



## angularvelocity

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I speak 2 foreighn languages and 1 native language.
> I speak english natively.
> I learned 1337 speak and Latin. I'm in the fourth year of studying Latin.
> 1 4m 50 1337, 7h47 1z y I p07t h3r3.
> Ego sum tantum magnum ut hic venerem.


lmao mutatio!! I guess i'm in my 8th year of 1337 speak.


----------



## skycloud86

I can speak very basic French and even more basic Spanish. I can read other languages better than I can speak or write them, though.


----------



## thewindlistens

Being from a small country in Europe, it would be quite the achievement for me to not know a few other languages. Though some people I know still seem to achieve it...

I put down the answer as 2 because I'm only truly fluent in three languages. Slovenian, English and Serbo-Croatian. I can also make an understood fool of myself in German.


----------



## firedell

In High School I learnt both Spanish and French, but I hardly paid attention to it, therefore I can only speak a few words.


----------



## Fanille

Yo hablo un poquito de español. Mi mamá y mi papá están de las Filipinas pero mi español es mejor de mi tagalog. :crazy:


----------



## Rouge

I speak English, fluent Mandarin, a smattering of Cantonese, Hokkien and Malay, and "tourist" German. Other than German, most of the people in my country(Singapore) speak all these languages.


----------



## Zaria

cat lover said:


> Like Zaria, I speak English, Dutch and German (and Afrikaans, though not so fluently). All are closely related Germanic languages and when I am tired I can mix them. My next goal is to learnSpanish. I tried French but there was no emotional attachment


May I ask where you picked up Dutch? Because that I find really interesting, since it's such a tiny language. It's always nice to hear people bothered to learn it. I looooove Afrikaans, btw. It's a cute version of Dutch actually. I'm studying Dutch language an literature at university and so I also had courses in medieval Dutch and 17th century Dutch. It's especially interesting to see how the 17th century Dutch (after the Dutch founded Capetown) developed into the Afrikaans. There are similarities with the modern day Dutch, but there are also similarities with the 17th century Dutch. And then it has of course for a part also made its own rules and words. 

Languages are really one of the most fascinating things in this world when you come to think of it! :laughing:


----------



## Singularity

I know enough Spanish to get by, but I haven't reached a level where I can discuss philosophy with it. I continue to practice whenever I can.


----------



## cat lover

Zaria said:


> May I ask where you picked up Dutch? Because that I find really interesting, since it's such a tiny language.


Three factors....
I have a half-Dutch half-German gran with whom I speak Dutch and German (like me and my mom, she is ENFP too). I took private lessons when I arrived in NL to get it right (though I still have an accent) and I live and work in Dutch... My Afrikaans was quite good but I have not spoken it for a number of years and the Dutch-focus has softened that skill :sad: My husband is Afrikaans but we speak English to each other.


----------



## shygirl

I put zero. I love languages and everything, but I cannot fully speak any one other language.


----------



## defragmybrain

Russian, English, German, French, HTML, CSS, Javascript...


----------



## obz900

I really wish I spoke more languages. I'm hoping to take some Arabic in college. My French and Spanish classes in high school didn't exactly give me a solid foundation..


----------



## junshibuya

Indonesia language << my country language
Hokkian << my motherhood speaking
Japanese <<but only speaking (maybe still beginner level), not the reading (not learn it yet)


----------



## LeafStew

Heh English is my foreign language!

I speak French since I'm from Québec. 

I'm planning on learning more Spanish once I'm done with university next year (once I have more time on my hands..).


----------



## thesilentzoo

Aside from my native English, conversational French, German, Japanese, and taking Italian this semester in uni.


----------



## clicheguevara

English is a foreign language to me 
I also took some French and Italian at school and I'm still taking Latin but I can only understand those when reading. The problem is that classes don't do much for me, I need to be able to talk to native-speakers, watch subtitled movies and listen to foreign-tongued music in order to get better at a language.


----------



## Tomatensoep

I speak Dutch, basic German and some French (very little).


----------



## chameleon333888

Fluently?

1. English
2. Spanish

My family is German and Italian, so I can speak a little of each. More Italian, since it's pretty similar. I've spent a lot of time in Portugal, so I can understand Portuguese fairly well too.

I also study Mandarin Chinese and Japanese. Mandarin I'm conversational, but Japanese I'm just starting. Plus I speak a teensy bit of French, but i never studied it.

I LOVE LANGUAGES. All I want for my birthday is (any) Rosetta Stone. haha...


----------



## chameleon333888

clicheguevara said:


> English is a foreign language to me
> I also took some French and Italian at school and I'm still taking Latin but I can only understand those when reading. The problem is that classes don't do much for me, I need to be able to talk to native-speakers, watch subtitled movies and listen to foreign-tongued music in order to get better at a language.


This is also very true for me when I learn a foreign language! Sometimes I listen to the radio or a podcast in a different language, that can be very helpful too. Good luck!


----------



## kittychris07

I chose 0. I studied Latin in high school but that does not really count. It's been years since I have used the language and doubt I remember that much other than some of the vocabulary. But one does not speak Latin, and that is what you asked for.


----------



## Baldur

I speak 
Norwegian (native language) I prefer to write in Nynorsk rather than Bokmål.
English (fluently) 
Danish (fluently)
Swedish (fluently)
German (basic stuff)

I actually speak better Danish, Swedish or English if I'm drunk lol.
Understand some written Icelandic and Faroese. German and Dutch are also quite readable.


----------



## Javert

Let's see...

Mandarin Chinese
Spanish
Manx (I don't quite remember much at all, if any...)
German (?)

I think I've tried teaching myself more languages -- Arabic, Japanese, etc.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I speak Irish, enough to get into college in Ireland and hold a conversation.

German, likewise.

French....enough to speak dirty? My mother's first language was French, I've had two serious French girlfriends and it's an option in my school. Don't ask me why I still don't know it.

I also know as much Japanese as the average fat Western otaku.


----------



## Razvan

I speak Romanian, which is my native language, English and French. I'm currently learning klingon. Qapla'! :laughing:


----------



## Rec

English 
Chinese

~Starting on Japansese
~Know very little Spanish


----------



## Lufausljc

Only English and Spanish. I took two years of French in high school, but I practically forgot everything.


----------



## Lucretius

Heh, I'm a good example of INTPs not finishing what they start.

English: native-fluent
French: intermediate
German: novice
Russian: beginner

_Languages in which I know phrases numbering below 100:_
Italian
Latin
Spanish
Arabic
Hungarian

Speaking of Russian, can any speakers of this language articulate the distinction between saying "Они плывут" and saying "Они плавают"? I know it's an odd question (and an elementary one), but I'm learning through Rosetta Stone, and it doesn't explain anything - it just tries to make you infer meanings based on connecting images with spoken and written words - and I just _cannot _for the life of me figure out what the distinction is between the images it shows. So, I'm kind of stuck until I figure it out. Спасибо!


----------



## Cover3

French/English


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

French and scraps of Icelandic!


----------



## Ephemerald

A little Latin (High School), Japanese, Chinese, French (College), Arabic (College) and Russian. In the heyday of each, I was rather fluent, but it's so very hard to maintain such as an American when you you're limited in practice by online searches and the infrequent acquaintance--and we're talking about a 12 year spread here. At least I know how to approach the language when I see it and I can still recognize simple phrases, but my vocabulary has suffered greatly over years of inactivity. I've begun exploring Russian just recently, and as I have Ukrainian ancestry, I've been meaning to for so very long.


----------



## Penemue

Uhhh... By speak, i can vaguelly gabble my way through a conversation and make myself understood in french despite being openly laughed at if i attempt the accent. (Try speaking french in a strong Hampshire accent and you'll understand just how silly i sound when speaking french)

I try to teach myself languages (Greek and Russian) but i never seem to get anywhere. I think it's safe to say i am not one of lifes natural linguists. I did teach myself a little swedish watching Girl With The Dragon Tatoo, but that's mostly been forgotten, and i doubt it would be useful in any case...


----------



## lordPhoenix

English - Francaise - Persian - Arabic

and I want to learn Italian


----------



## leafling

English and Portuguese are my native languages, my English being the better of the two.
I also speak intermediate levels of French and Spanish and very basic Russian.

I majored in languages lol


----------



## KateMarie999

I speak only English. I've taken classes in Spanish and French but I really hated them. I don't know what it is but I don't enjoy learning foreign languages. It's boring for me. I know, I'm not worthy to be an ENFP now...


----------



## stone100674

I speak french but I am not sure it qualifies as foreign because I am Canadian.


----------



## Alysaria

I took 2 years of spanish in college....so I guess I'm at a 3rd grade level of comprehension, maybe. I heard someone yelling over the phone and got the gist of an angry dad who's son was grounded and the mom let him go to a friend's house. That's about the highlight of my language skills. XD


----------



## leafling

Lucretius said:


> Speaking of Russian, can any speakers of this language articulate the distinction between saying "Они плывут" and saying "Они плавают"? I know it's an odd question (and an elementary one), but I'm learning through Rosetta Stone, and it doesn't explain anything - it just tries to make you infer meanings based on connecting images with spoken and written words - and I just _cannot _for the life of me figure out what the distinction is between the images it shows. So, I'm kind of stuck until I figure it out. Спасибо!


I really can't remember much grammar now, and Russian verbs gave me a headache! I hope someone other than myself can help you out! 

I think the difference between those two verbs is the same difference between идти and ходить. Have you learned those differences? One is unidirectional, the other is multidirectional. One implies habit, the other just a "one-time" thing. 

I don't remember which is which though. I never continued studying Russian after I graduated.


----------



## SnowFairy

I'm currently learning two - French and Norwegian. I hope to be fluent in both someday.


----------



## Nekomata

I don't really speak fluently, but I know a bit of Japanese and German. A sentance here or there, a few words etc.


----------



## ToriKago

I voted zero. I _have_ taught myself _some_ Japanese (during my anime crazy days), including hiragana and a little bit of kanji. I guess you can tell because my username is Japanese. Latin sounds like something I might try learning in the future, too.


----------



## kiskadee

I like to learn little bits and pieces of various languages, but I don't think I could hold a decent conversation with a fluent speaker in any language other than my own.


----------



## Yuval

Hebrew and a little German, Yiddish and Arabic


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Irish, English, French. I'm only truly fluent in English though. I want to learn Latin, Italian, Spanish and Russian. I'll probably never learn them all though.:frustrating:


----------



## gh0st

I can speak a little French, Spanish, Korean, and Japanese... and of course I'm fluent in English. XD


----------



## NuthatchXi

Spanish, but less fluently than I would like! Also, do childhood languages made up with my sister that we can still communicate with count? :wink:


----------



## littledazed

korean (fluently) spanish (conversationally) and english (fluently haha)


----------



## Paradox1987

I speak:

Hindi - fluent
Urdu - conversational
Panjabi - conversational/fluent
French - basic/conversational

I wish I could speak many more languages though.


----------



## Mammon

I speak Dutch and English. I have basic Korean and basic Russian. And because of Germans closeness, I can understand that too but cannot speak it

BOSS OUT


----------



## Ace Face

Cover3 said:


> French/English


Thank God :3 How else would I have found you? <3


----------



## Persephone

English (Fluent), Chinese (Fluent), Cantonese (Fluent), French (Pah.), Latin (How the hell are you "fluent" in Latin anyway?). Will learn German.


----------



## Astrali

I am fluent in conversational and written *Russian *and *Ukrainian*. I also know very little Spanish and Polish.






Lucretius said:


> Heh, I'm a good example of INTPs not finishing what they start.
> 
> English: native-fluent
> French: intermediate
> German: novice
> Russian: beginner
> 
> _Languages in which I know phrases numbering below 100:_
> Italian
> Latin
> Spanish
> Arabic
> Hungarian
> 
> Speaking of Russian, can any speakers of this language articulate the distinction between saying "Они плывут" and saying "Они плавают"? I know it's an odd question (and an elementary one), but I'm learning through Rosetta Stone, and it doesn't explain anything - it just tries to make you infer meanings based on connecting images with spoken and written words - and I just _cannot _for the life of me figure out what the distinction is between the images it shows. So, I'm kind of stuck until I figure it out. Спасибо!


I apologize if your question has been answered already. If you want to say they are swimming your way, you should use "плывут", but if you want to say they are swimming in the river or anywhere else, you should say "плавают". So the difference is "плывут" having a destination while doing the action, while "плавают" doesn't have a destination or has multiple destinations. If you want to say that someone is going, swimming, flying etc. in a certain direction, you need to use the unidirectional form of the verb and multidimensional if they are going back and forth or doing their motion in one area.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kestrelcloud

English is my native language. I'm learning Japanese (learning on my own at home, but I'm doing okay). Spanish, learning (but my teacher isn't going anywhere with it so I'm limited with what I can say and understand, even though I've been learning it since elementary school).
I'm planning on learning German in a couple years.
I know bits and pieces of other languages, like Italian. Swedish, Danish, and Finnish interest me, but I don't think I'll be learning any them anytime soon, if at all.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Spanish, Tagalog, Visayan (our dialect), a little of German and Latin


----------



## LightningHeart78

Hopefully, when I'm done with school, I'll be speaking Japanese and/or Mandarin Chinese. Not yet reality though.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Epicestname said:


> I speak Dutch and English. I have basic Korean and basic Russian. And because of Germans closeness, I can understand that too but cannot speak it
> 
> BOSS OUT


What about Afrikaans? Can the dutch speak it as well as understand it?


----------



## Mammon

bollocks said:


> What about Afrikaans? Can the dutch speak it as well as understand it?


I can understand it but I can't speak it because their words are a bit different and so is their pronounciation, it's like a heavy Dutch dialect.


----------



## enmity

I used to know Afrikaans. That's not very accurate though, since I only learned it for a few months before forgetting everything. I'm fluent in English and Korean and it will soon be my fourth year speaking Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

German: poorly, but I can usually understand. I used to be able to hold conversations, but didn't use it for over five years (I lived with a German family, so I had learned pretty quickly), so I've lost most of it. It's my strongest secondary language, though. Back to studying it and it's coming back some.
Japanese: again, poorly, but it's suffering worse than my German from a severe lack of use.
Latin: Took Latin for 3 years, and when my sister moved here from Italy, this was what we primarily spoke with as she spoke no English and I spoke no Italian.


----------



## AlteredReality

French: I just finished three years of studying it in high school and I guess I'd call myself intermediate.

German: I've been teaching myself for a little less than two years now. I'm not quite as competent in it as I am with French, but I'm happy with what I've been able to do on my own....maybe lower intermediate.

Spanish: I literally just started a class a week ago so I'm not counting this one yet. 

I'll be fluent in both French and German after the next couple years of college coming up (double translation, culture, and literature major). 

And I'm not going to bother listing the others I'd like to learn, as I'll probably have foreign language books stuffed in the sheets of my deathbed. (Although I will say, Russian, Icelandic, Italian, Hungarian, Finnish, and Swedish are probably at the top.)


----------



## ImminentThunder

Spanish. I've taken four years of it, and plan to minor in it. I wouldn't consider myself fluent yet though.

I'd like to learn more than just Spanish, though.


----------



## Master Mind

Not that I was fluent or anything, but while I was learning Spanish, I spoke it, wrote it, and texted it to the point that my friends were tired of me speaking Spanish, so then I afterwards I just stopped, since I didn't have anyone to speak Spanish to. I'd wanted to get back into it, but there's really no opportunity for me to practice, as I still don't know anyone who speaks Spanish.


----------



## Krelian91

Italian (native speaker)
English (fluent)
Japanese (intermediate)
Chinese (intermediate)
German (semi-intermediate)

And, though I haven't really studied, being an Italian native speaker I can understand almost everything I hear or read in Spanish since they're very similar. And I can also easily understand written French.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Foreign languages I speak are : German (fluent), English (fluent), Romanian (native) and some Japanese (beginner and learning). I'm native Hungarian. Don't ever learn Hungarian...its a stupidly difficult language.

I started out trilingual as I live in Transilvania, so I had to learn Hungarian because I am hungarian, I had to learn Romanian, because I live there and part of the family has german origins so we speak "Hochdeutsch" as well. 

I learned English by default through TV, videogames and reading, later on by interacting with native speakers. Japanese is a new passion of mine.


----------



## friendly80sfan

I don't speak any languages other than English. I know random phrases of Spanish. (ex. where is the bank?, Where is the bathroom?, Do you speak English?) I do plan on learning French. I would also like to learn Spanish and Catalan.


----------



## zethry

I speak English and French.


----------



## Anonynony

I know a lot of words in Spanish & French.... I just can't remember what they mean :tongue:
I can kinda read Norwegian/Swedish because of facebook


----------



## DreamStepper

Hola  Yo he tomado muchos años de español. Me encanta eso lenguaje; yo quede en Costa Rica por dos semanas y aprendí mucho allí.

But it's only Spanish and English... Plus a little French. My mom speaks French.


----------



## kohitsuji

Wow, I'm surprised to see how many people are studying Japanese! 

It took me a long time to be comfortable calling myself fluent, but I finally got to that point last year. 
I would really like to learn Spanish in the future, but right now I only know very basic vocabulary.


----------



## Garee

I'm a native speaker of Khmer and English, however I'm embracing my heritage(s) now and am currently learning Thai and Lao. I can't carry a full conversation in either languages yet, but I can understand a conversation better than at speaking it. My mother is Khmer and my father is Lao, there's centuries of ethnic tension between Thailand and Cambodia and my mother forbid me to learn Thai/Lao (Thai and Lao are very similar). Also as a part of my heritage, I want to learn French once I master Thai and Lao.


----------



## Yedra

Apart from my mother tongue, I speak another three languages. 
I consider myself a native German speaker as I grew up bilingually and I speak English and Spanish.
Would love to learn Portuguese!


----------



## ThatName

Basic brazilian portuguese. I want to become fluent in it.


----------



## Fridays

Swedish and Finnish, fluently.:happy:


----------



## LexiFlame

I can speak Italian pretty well, although it's not proper Italian, it's my grandmother's dialect.


----------



## Saira

Spanish, Italian, Portuguese and a bit of French. My mother tongue is Serbian/Croatian/Bosnian/Montenegrin. I can't speak but I more or less understand all Slavic languages.


----------



## EmotionalMe

English, Spanish and Hebrew- all fluent.
I know a little bit of French and Italian as well, mostly understanding though, because they are somewhat similar to Spanish!


----------



## mpobrien

Aside from English, I speak Italian. Technically, English would be the foreign language to me lol. 

I'm also learning French and Russian, but I didn't include those because I'm not fluent.


----------



## CaptSwan

de l'eau salée said:


> We should have a spanish speaking thread
> 
> Quie querrian participar?
> 
> and we could have a French one too  I think that'd cover everyone.
> 
> Are all of you guys fluent in the languages?


Spanish is my native language; so I'd love to be part of a Spanish-only thread, it'd be a pleasure to help someone with it. My French? It's very basic; but I guess I could use it as a learning experience. So, that's a yeah from me. I you build it; I will come...

To the thread.


----------



## Alumina

Italian & Mandarin-chinese


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Hablo español y estoy empezando aprender francés.


----------



## Aqua Vitae

Je parle français et l'anglais. Je ne french pas lol


----------



## Cloverr

Does Klingon count?


----------



## Aqua Vitae

What's Klingon?


----------



## Cloverr

funbrett said:


> What's Klingon?


It's from Star Trek, duhh.


----------



## Aqua Vitae

Cloverr said:


> It's from Star Trek, duhh.


 Oh....I don't watch it.....it's too old for my taste


----------



## Eclipsed

Russian is my first language, and obviously I speak English xD
I know some French because I live in Canada and I'm taking it in school, but school rarely teaches you anything.
I'd really, really love to speak French fluently, and I have a growing obsession with the thought of learning Spanish and Korean. Gosh, that would be awesome.


----------



## Killbain

English, Русский and Francais.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

funbrett said:


> Oh....I don't watch it.....it's too old for my taste


Not a Star Trek fan, but...


----------



## Death Persuades

What about people who have English as a foreign language....?


----------



## Aqua Vitae

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> What about people who have English as a foreign language....?


What do you mean?


----------



## Death Persuades

funbrett said:


> What do you mean?


Not everybody has English as their native language... So English would be a foreign language to them...


----------



## Aqua Vitae

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Not everybody has English as their native language... So English would be a foreign language to them...


Oh I get your point. So I guess this post can only be directed towards natively English speakers, right?


----------



## chibiidol

I speak english. I also speak and understand japanese really well. Ive always tried learning languages from a young age and when i finally found japanese it was like love at first sight


----------



## Lakigigar

Death Persuades said:


> What about people who have English as a foreign language....?


I don't see the problem, because every guy reading this forum (that can understand this topic), knows English. If you speak a native 'foreign language', than you're lucky because you'll have a great advantage.

I voted for two languages. But technically: West-Flemish should be a language to, and people that speak Afrikaans understand me too. (and i understand them). But i'm not a speaker of Afrikaans. Officially three languages: French and Dutch, and English (so aside of English: i speak two languages).

If other people want to practice their Dutch more, they can always exchange messages in Dutch (or i will answer in dutch to them (if writing dutch is still too difficult). Skype (voice chats) is also possible, if people want to. Good tips for learning languages: talk to people in that language, and make that language part of your life (travelling, moving, game settings, subtitles, reading newspapers, reading books, think in that language if you cook for example, .. ). Just mimic that you're in a particular country.  It is easier to learn basic grammar and some basic words (take lists with 500 most common words in that language), and you can find everywhere on the internet basic vocabulary (or vocabulary in themes). If you do that, than you'll discover that learning a language is not difficult. Germanic languages are for people that speak english very easy (just don't try to speak it perfectly (german grammar is impossible to understand completely as non-speaker (at least in the beginning, so don't pay attention to it. Only basic grammar. (verbs like to have, to be, to go, to become, the common verb rules). Romance languages like spanish, french and italian are also not very difficult for english-speaking people.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Lakigigar said:


> I don't see the problem, because every guy reading this forum (that can understand this topic), knows English. If you speak a native 'foreign language', than you're lucky because you'll have a great advantage.
> 
> I voted for two languages. But technically: West-Flemish should be a language to, and people that speak Afrikaans understand me too. (and i understand them). But i'm not a speaker of Afrikaans. Officially three languages: French and Dutch, and English (so aside of English: i speak two languages).
> 
> If other people want to practice their Dutch more, they can always exchange messages in Dutch (or i will answer in dutch to them (if writing dutch is still too difficult). Skype (voice chats) is also possible, if people want to. Good tips for learning languages: talk to people in that language, and make that language part of your life (travelling, moving, game settings, subtitles, reading newspapers, reading books, think in that language if you cook for example, .. ). Just mimic that you're in a particular country.  It is easier to learn basic grammar and some basic words (take lists with 500 most common words in that language), and you can find everywhere on the internet basic vocabulary (or vocabulary in themes). If you do that, than you'll discover that learning a language is not difficult. Germanic languages are for people that speak english very easy (just don't try to speak it perfectly (german grammar is impossible to understand completely as non-speaker (at least in the beginning, so don't pay attention to it. Only basic grammar. (verbs like to have, to be, to go, to become, the common verb rules). Romance languages like spanish, french and italian are also not very difficult for english-speaking people.


The only issue is how many Germanic speakers will prefer to use English, either because they're more proficient in it, or wish to practice, along with there being smaller numbers abroad, and mostly centered around northern Europe :/ Such a shame, since I think those like Icelandic sound awesome.


----------



## Lakigigar

WamphyriThrall said:


> The only issue is how many Germanic speakers will prefer to use English, either because they're more proficient in it, or wish to practice, along with there being smaller numbers abroad, and mostly centered around northern Europe :/ Such a shame, since I think those like Icelandic sound awesome.


Icelandic is awesome, and maybe i'm going to learn it (if i move to Iceland in my life). Maybe also for fun. I think it would be fun to learn Icelandic.

And there is always a way to learn a language. Especially with germanic languages, this shouldn't be a problem. I can understand you don't find someone where you can speak Icelandic to (except if you move to Iceland). But there are enough germanic speakers that want to speak with you in German. Just look on the forum. First: learn the basics, than speak/read/listen & think in that language. Imagine the language to be soup, you better become a vegetable. The key to learning languages is immersion.


----------



## Riven

0. Too damn lazy and daunted by learning even one language even though I really like them.

*Why I'm put off by various languages:*

*Spanish* - so many regional variations; verb conjugations, which I've only come across part of, and there are many exceptions to be learnt off by heart

*Swedish* - irregularities and a slightly complex verb system (am I that much of a coward? Spanish is harder than Swedish in this respect!)

*Japanese* - kanji readings and irregular readings (e.g. "dajare", "kesa", "kyou")

*Russian* - annoyingly arbitrary and nearly omnipresent case endings especially from the lack of articles (same for most other Slavic languages except Macedonian and Bulgarian, which have no cases, and Ukrainian, which is slightly easier than Russian IMO)

*Lojban and Esperanto* - easiest languages in the world, and I could learn them even faster than Spanish and Swedish because they lack grammatical irregularities, but neither are useful in the real world and are obscure enough to make someone who speaks Klingon look less like a nerd, and I don't like Esperanto's Slavicisms (e.g. "Kanado", "homoj", or declensions in proper nouns and the use of Slavic orthography)

*Filipino* - grammar's complicated, and I feel like that I just have to know my own language even though I stopped using it because I've been living in the UK for a long time and barely came across anyone who spoke Filipino, and I feel awkward having to learn it as an acquired language and not as a mother tongue.


----------



## Shea

Hablo español un poco pero necesito practicar más. Ahora, estoy estudiando español con Rosetta Stone. Inglés es mi lengua primaria.


----------



## blondemaiden

French and Swedish as of now. I've been studying French for 5 years (almost 6 now), and Swedish for about 1 year. Here's to many more years! (And, hey, maybe more languages :wink


----------



## Ausserirdische

_Very _basic German besides English only.


----------



## Ride

Swedish and Assyrian


----------



## keinalu

Deutsch ist meine Erstsprache, ale čeština je moje mateřština (that's Czech), je parle un peu français and I can some Russian as well but too lazy to switch the keyboard on my phone. I'm currently learning Latin as well and would like to add Italian when I'm confident in French (don't want to mix them up). 
I love learning languages, not for learning itself but for the possibilities it gives me, namely to communicate with people I couldn't communicate with otherwise.


----------



## leftover crack

1 but I also want to learn Deutsch (Not like I have a choice anyway) and eventually some Espanol. Further down the line I might want to wet my fingers in some Japanese or maybe even French or Italian.


----------



## versace

I've been learning Japanese for the past 2 or 3 years (ironically I _can't stand_ anime or anything of the like). I'm not really interested in learning any other languages since that's never really been my thing, but if I had to choose a language to learn in the future it would probably be French because two of my best friends speak it fluently. It would be fun to speak French with them in public and have nobody know what we're saying :laughing:


----------



## Miss Bingley

I'm pretty fluent in French, can understand Spanish pretty well (my family spoke it a lot growing up, we're from Spain), and a smattering of Dutch.


----------



## Faery

German, Swedish, Danish.


----------



## Stachan

My native is Slovak. Czech is almost the same, so yeah, Czech. To a lesser degrees I speak also Polish and Serbo-Croatian.
Besides that I also speak German, Russian and learn to speak Japanese.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I've been told that I'm progressing really quickly with Mandarin.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Ride said:


> Swedish and Assyrian


That's fascinating...


----------



## Ride

WamphyriThrall said:


> That's fascinating...


Really? How come?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

English is a foreign language to me. My native language is romanian. I also speak russian and french. I understand spanish and italian but I do not speak them fluently.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

English + B1 level Spanish.


----------



## Wolf

I speak English and can understand & read some Spanish.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Ride said:


> Really? How come?


I've been reading a lot about ancient Assyria and Babylonia, so it's pretty cool to know that there are still some traces of them left


----------



## Ride

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've been reading a lot about ancient Assyria and Babylonia, so it's pretty cool to know that there are still some traces of them left


Oh cool! It's rare to find people actually having an idea of what Assyrians or Babylonians are/were 
Well the Assyrians these days are descendants of them so the more correct term might be Neo-Aramaic! 
It's interesting that the language has managed to survive through so many genocides and wars against the people. Though these days the Assyrian language is considered endangered.


----------



## bremen

My love language could be described as foreign.


----------



## janethejedi525

Well, I speak my national language, which is Czech, I am learning German (4th yr), and my mother is Dutch, so I understand that ( but I'm shy about speaking) 
And of course English, which I have been learning for 10 years now.


----------



## nynaeva

The real question is, how it's useful (meaning worth the work we put in it) to speak multiple languages outside of english?

I happen to speak at a bilingual/very fluent level french, english, spanish and chinese but I don't find it that useful - I'm not interested in learning new languages, it's just learning things by heart right? What's the interest in that? It's not real knowledge meaning understanding something new/complex, it's just a tool, but since there are much more available books and information in english than in french/spanish/chinese, the other languages aren't very useful as tools.

I rarely use chinese, I speak french with my friends, I bond with people in spanish when I vacation in Mexico, otherwise I use english 90% of the time.


----------



## tofuscrambler

I was learning Spanish all throughout high school and I minored in it for a couple years when I was in college (before I dropped out) but it's been a few years since I've used it and I forgot nearly all of it. :/ I used to have a really good comprehension of it.

I was also teaching myself Japanese more recently but I forgot most of that too lol.

So now I just speak English and that's it. :') I would love to be fluent in one or more other languages someday though! I think that would be cool and fun!


----------



## Convex

Fluent in English, German, and Italian. I want to learn French soon.


----------



## Spleen

I'm fluent in French and English. I wish I could learn Japanese though. Maybe in an alternate-time where I won't be idle.


----------



## TheaQueen

I'm fluent in French and English. I can understand German. I know a bit of Chinese.


----------



## Lakigigar

I speak two foreign languages. My native language is Dutch. I can speak English well enough. And i would also be able to speak in French, although not fluently but well enough to say yes on the question: "can you speak it". I also can understand German and speak some words or sentences but i'm not very familiar with it and i can't speak it well enough to say yes on the question: "can you speak it". If I try to hold a mini-conversation with a not-existing doctor when they found me in germany after i was hit by a car, i wouldn't be able to tell them what happened in german (although i know they will most likely speak english, so if that happened for real, it wouldn't be that bad).


----------



## darcstar3

dunno if im "fluent", but i know enough japanese to get by


----------



## Parvorus

Thanks to being German, I'm fluent in it.
I also speak a tiny bit of Latin, but hardly enough to count as an additional language known.


----------



## isamanthax

I am fluent in English, learning German and Spanish but would like to learn more than five and be fluent in them in the future.


----------



## SonOfTom

English is the only one you really need.


----------



## JayShambles

I always learn a few words in every country I visit. Aside from that I probably know how to speak more Korean than any other language, but still not great.


----------



## Dora

I speak English, Czech and Slovak native level. Used to be Advanced in French, but I'd have to put an effort into that, to get the level back again. Wa atakallamu al-3rabian kaleelan. I can sometimes understand other languages, if they are either Slavic, or related to those that I do speak. I used to understand some Spanish, but that's long gone. I can probably reproduce some phrases.


----------



## JayShambles

darcstar3 said:


> dunno if im "fluent", but i know enough japanese to get by


Baka!!


----------



## olonny

oh, Languages! :hearteyes:
My native language is *Spanish*.
I can also speak *Catalan *fluently.
*English *is the love of my life and I've been invested in it for 20 years.
I studied *French *back in high school, and even though I understand almost everything, I'm not very good at speaking it.
I also studied *Danish *for a year when I was living in Denmark.
I studied *Korean *and *Japanese *for 3 years each.
And last year I was living in Slovakia and I kind of went by with *Slovak*.


----------



## Amy

I know a bit of English, as you can see it here. I'm in the 6th semester of English, but I think I've learned much more talking to people here and strangers than in my course. My native language is Portuguese, and I'm pretty well in it :tongue:


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I always learn a few words in every country I visit. Aside from that I probably know how to speak more Korean than any other language, but still not great.


Awesome! Which countries did you visit? What are their languages?


JayShambles said:


> Baka!!


That's the second time I hear this word. What does it mean?


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Awesome! Which countries did you visit? What are their languages?
> 
> Hmmmm.. Well, it might take awhile so I might just suggest that I know how to speak a few words in most countries. Although, I don't know any Portuguese words, yet I've got an uncle and 3 cousins that live in San Paolo which I've been meaning to visit sometime soon.
> 
> That's the second time I hear this word. What does it mean?


By meaning no disrespect towards whom i replied to with this word, it means "idiot" in Japanese. I hear it at least 10 times within every episode of anime I watch. It becomes quite the additive word.


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> By meaning no disrespect towards whom i replied to with this word, it means "idiot" in Japanese. I hear it at least 10 times within every episode of anime I watch. It becomes quite the additive word.


Interesting.
I see you're trying to call me idiot. Stop pretending :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Interesting.
> I see you're trying to call me idiot. Stop pretending :tongue:


Naw, I merely got a little excited from the dude who stated he 'gets by' with the Japanese language, and decided to show my respects by calling him a "Baka".

As for my previous reply to you, it seems the beginning of it was pasted within the forwarding of yours (if that makes sense).


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Naw, I merely got a little excited from the dude who stated he 'gets by' with the Japanese language, and decided to show my respects by calling him a "Baka".
> 
> As for my previous reply to you, it seems the beginning of it was pasted within the forwarding of yours (if that makes sense).


Haha ok.

What? That is difficult to understand, can you explain what you said?


----------



## Gorion

Finnish, English, German and Swedish.


----------



## darcstar3

JayShambles said:


> Naw, I merely got a little excited from the dude who stated he 'gets by' with the Japanese language, and decided to show my respects by calling him a "Baka".
> 
> As for my previous reply to you, it seems the beginning of it was pasted within the forwarding of yours (if that makes sense).


i'll respond with a friendly

aho ka?!
otoko chao shi 

(because osaka is the best dialect ever)


----------



## MechaNox

My native language is Hungarian , first foreign is English, then I had to learn German( only remember a bit of it, mostly just understanding), learnig Japanese now as second main foreign language and started Chinese this year, alsó because I have to, but it seems more fun and esaier than German.


----------



## OP

Well, I'm bilingual (English and Chinese) and I've been learning French and Japanese for 5-6 years. I also started learning the basics of Dutch 2 weeks ago.

I'm good at learning the grammar and spelling of foreign languages, but I suck at writing and speaking them. Even in both of my native languages, I'm terrible at writing essays! I've been studying in an English-speaking country for almost 3 years, and I don't think I can write a proper essay in Chinese anymore. At least I still remember how to write Chinese characters!


----------



## Finny

Besides English, I speak French, Italian, and Spanish


----------



## Chrispey

I actually wanna learn a new language but I have no idea which one.. kinda looked into learning korean since it doesn't seem as hard as chinese and it would be kinda interesting to go to south korea someday!

Other than that I know Swedish, Finnish, English and some German.. not much though! Didn't really pay attention to that in school but I wish I would have!


----------



## thirdmind

0, but I am trying to learn Spanish through DuoLingo. It's going OK..

_Yo quiero comida._


----------



## JayShambles

Tabaknak a shibal Baka 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Well, my native language is German. Other than that I am capable of understanding English. At the moment I am learning Spanish in school.


----------



## geisterhund

I took Spanish classes back during my freshman through junior years of high school, but I no longer do so.

I am not a very good Spanish speaker, but I got very good grades in my honors Spanish classes.


----------



## The red spirit

Lithuanian (native), English, Russian


----------



## Atmey

Arabic (mother tongue)
English (IELTS band 6)
Japanese (around 30~50% of what I hear, can't read much)


----------



## psyche

I just randomly started learning French recently because I have a crush on a French guy... It was really random, I never even thought about learning French before. But whatever, I'm enjoying it. lol


----------



## strawberryLola

Habla espanol un poquito mas.

Took 4 years of high school spanish. Learned from students who spoke it in a Valley Girl accent!

I speak tieng Viet also. Hehe


----------



## Lakigigar

ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch, und du?
je parle un peu de francais (c avec c cedir). l'ècouter est difficile, mais je suis capable d'exprimer en ècrirant et aussi en parlant (mais pas très fluide). je suis aussi capable de lire en francais.
ik kan vlotjes nederlands praten, omdat het mijn moedertaal is. Echter vind ik het geen mooie taal
i can speak english, otherwise i wouldn't been able to visit this forum.
ik kunne west-vloams klap'n lik'n egt'n :kitteh:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I speak English pretty fluently now. 
I understand Spanish decently... But I don't practice. A shame. 
I used to understand Italian decently but I have no idea whether I could today.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

French (near native level); some German and Italian.


----------



## CHLOELILI

My native language is french, I try To speak and write english and I speak german.


----------

